# Angeln in Istrien (zwischen Porec und Novigrad auf Campingplatz Lanterna)



## loetifant (8. Mai 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte an Pfingsten auf Istrien (auf dem Campingplatz oder in der Nähe) etwas angeln und habe als Ausrüstung bereits eine Rute (3,80m) bis 80g Wurfgewicht, eine Rolle von DAM(Quick HPN 340 FD) und eine Schnur bis 8kg (mono), ein paar Spinner, Gummifische und Berkley Power Baits. Auf ein Boot werde ich wohl kaum kommen, da ich erst 16 bin und meine Eltern sowas nicht bezahlen würden.
Ein weiterer Punkt wäre, wie ich Angeln soll. Auf Grund? Oder mit Spinner? Und da ich ein kompletter Anfänger in bitte auch mit Infos zur Montage.

Außerdem wollte ich noch wegen der Kosten fragen, da ich ja noch unter 18 bin und nur die Kosten generell gefunden hab.

Bei mir in der Nähe gibts den Anglershop Gerlach(www.anglershop-gerlach.de/), der ein großes Sortiment bietet und bei dem ich das, was ich noch bräuchte noch dazu kaufen würde. Allerdings wollte ich an Zubehör nicht mehr als 50€ ausgeben.

Danke schonmal an alle, die sich die Mühe machen zu antworten!!! #6


----------



## tritone (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien (zwischen Porec und Novigrad auf Campingplatz Lanterna)*

Hey loetifant,

Meine Erfahrung dort ist, dass im Uferbereich eher Kleinzeugs rumschwirrt. Pack dir auf jeden Fall Schnorchel und Maske mit ein um gute Stellen und dickere Kollegen im Wasser ausfindig zu machen. 
Generell fische ich auf Meerbrassen & Co. lieber mit Naturködern. Sieh dir einfach an, was die Viecher gern fressen, tauch runter, hols dir und machs dir an den Haken (Schnecken, Napfschnecken, Garnelen, kleine Fische... aber auch Hühnchenfilet klappt super!).
Zu deiner Angelmethode: Guck dir an, wo die Fische sind und wie sie sich verhalten.


Sehr einfach und gut klappt auch: Kleine Angel oder Schnur mit ein bisschen Blei, Haken mit Köder ohne weiteren Schnickschnack mit beim Schnorcheln ins Wasser nehmen und direkt den Fisch aussuchen, den du haben willst. Habe sehr gute Erfahrungen damit gemacht. 
Ne kleine 1,70er rute oder eine Eisangel reichen voll aus. Achte auch darauf, dass du ne billige Rolle nimmst, wegen Wasser und Salz. 
Habe so bisher eines der günstigsten und spaßigsten Angelerlebnisse gehabt! 

Informier dich vorher über die giftigen Petermännchen, damit dir eine schmerzvolle Erfahrung erspart bleibt.

Und beim Schnorcheln immer schön auf Oktopusse achten, wenn du einen entdeckst und nicht versuchst, ihn zu bekommen, entgeht dir ein leckeres Abendessen ;-).

Grüße,
tritone


----------



## loetifant (11. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Istrien (zwischen Porec und Novigrad auf Campingplatz Lanterna)*

Ah danke für die Antwort. Wenn das im Budget noch drin ist versuche ich das mal. Aber ich brauch auch noch ein bisschen Grundausüstung wie Blei und Schwimmer usw.
Wie viel kostet denn so ne Angel?
Gruß loetifant


----------

